# Green Banana Roaches as feeders



## Stickytoe (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if you all could share your personal experiences with using Green Roaches (Panchlora nivea) as feeder insects. Currently I breed B.dubia and B. lateralis as feeders. I am curious to know if anyone has gotten any interesting feeding responses from their reptiles or invertebrates by offering this species as food.
Has anyone tried them with chameleons?

Thanks in advance,

Nicole


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Aug 13, 2006)

First off, I have no experience with this species, but I don't think they would make a very good feeder (can climb glass, deep burrower, and can fly quite well) but good pet roaches. Plus they are much too pretty to feed off 

Don't know if you've read this yet:
http://bugchick.com/nivea/


----------



## Stickytoe (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi there,

yes I do know they are climbers and flyers. I was thinking they might be a good feeder for Chameleons because of their green color. With some chameleons, they can get 'tired' of being offered the same food type. I was thinking the green color of these roaches and the fact that they fly, might be a good appetite stimulant for picky reptiles.


Also because they are flyers they might be good for arboreal Tarantula species.

I guess they are still a bit to rare/pricey for people to just use as feeders though.........


----------



## Digby Rigby (Aug 13, 2006)

*It aint easy being green*

Hello Nicole,

Green banana roaches are used by many people to get finicky chameleons to eat.  Yes they fly and climb.  They are very soft bodied and have a good meat to shell ratio.  The nymphs are brown and dont climb.  I have also sold them as people who need flying insect feeders for certain species of mantids.  They require alot of humidity as well as heat so not much chance of them establishing themselves if they get loose.  In closing yes they fly and climb, and yes they make excellent feeders if flying and climbing arent an issue.  There are people who will tell you nothing gets a finicky chameleon eating faster than green banana roaches.  How are the zebra roaches doing?
We also have both varieties available the "giant" panchlora as well as the panclora nivea. 

DigbyRigby@exoticfeeders.com


----------



## Stickytoe (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi there,

the Eurycotis decipiens are doing great. I snapped a picture today.






they are surprisingly calm, and come out quite often making them a great display type roach 

Are the giant form of the Greens, a different species from Panchlora nivea or a 'morph' or race of the same species?
How large do these get?

Thanks!


----------



## Digby Rigby (Aug 14, 2006)

*back to the green*

There are over 40 species of Panchlora I do believe.  Regular panchlora nivea get around 15mm for adult males and around 24mm for adult females or a tad over half inch for males and a little under an inch for females.  Unlike the giant form of hisser the giant panchlora is a different species in the same genus, not just a mutation of the regular species.  The males of both panchlora are the same size as adults.  The females however can get a little more than an inch and 2-3 times the mass of panchlora nivea females.  Thanks for posting the pic of the zebra roaches.  Its nice to see customers take pics of what we send them because alot of things we sell we havent even seen in person like the zebra roaches.  Hopefully this answers your questions on the differences.

In closing  they are 2 different species of Panchlora, have a slightly different shade of green and females get a little over an inch and 2-3 times the mass of "regular" panchlora.  Adult males are shorter lived than females and care of both is identical.

DigbyRigby@exoticfeeders.com


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Aug 14, 2006)

*My Feeder Panchloras*

Male Panchlora nivea are much smaller than females.Whereas the females turned out to be considerably more suitable for large mantids the smaller males turned out to be just right for fire-bellied toads.Panchloras are soft bodied,and,apparently,very "tasty." Most amphibians love them. Just make
sure that the size you offer is suitable for THEIR size.
crystalfan2912@yahoo.com


----------



## Newports (Aug 14, 2006)

They do and can fly pretty well, but as long as u don't startle them, the adults will usually just stay on the ground.

I had just a few and my pink zebra loved it.


----------

